# Hoyt stratus with redline limbs,redline cam



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Picked this up recently but after checking hoyts charts cant find particular bow.Stratus plus, redline limbs,redline cam .
Anyone see a chart.or info.I'd appreciate it !


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Measuring axles look to be 38 1/2" long
8 1/2" brace


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

No sticker on bow so just trying to find info.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

It shoots good. Will soon be getting powder coated,dipped or painted.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Catkinson....I just checked the Hoyt charts, it seems like ya got yerself a Franken-bow, most likely.....Which is pretty cool, as long as You like how it shoots, I think.....That's a pretty good looking bow, too....Post up some pics when Ya get it done!.....Take Care.....Jim


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of but if it shoots ok i guess no harm . I can always fine the correct limbs for it i think carbonite or carbonite xl.
I havent tuned it yet. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

The 1998 Hoyt catalog shows the Stratus Plus and there was four different limb and cam options available.

The Redline cam and the Redline limb Stratus Plus is listed as a 38" ata.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Jmoose ,I couldn't find that. So maybe not a Franken bow.where can i find this catalog? I'm looking on web.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

catkinson said:


> Jmoose ,I couldn't find that. So maybe not a Franken bow.where can i find this catalog? I'm looking on web.


I have a few of the older Hoyt catalogs here at home.

I use to shoot a Hoyt Striker II with the Redline limbs and cam. Nice shooting bow it was!:smile:


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Jmoose, pm sent


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

pm returned.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I looked on Hoyt's tune charts for 97, and 98, the limb options were listed as Carbonite, and Carbonite XL, so my assumption was that it wasn't Factory.......I have an old Hoyt Raptor that has solid glass limbs, and Redline single cam..... I have a second generation model Hoyt Defiant with XT-2000 limbs and Redline cam that shoots pretty good, and surprisingly fast for an older bow...Some of the older Hoyt machined riser bows were great bows.....The Stratus, Oasis, and Aspen bows are all pretty nice bows, and built like a tank.....Jim


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

1998 Hoyt Stratus:


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

The stratus redline limb was new for 1998...


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool catalog pics!!
My Stratus plus is " normal!"


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Like to find a grip for riser if anyone has an old one.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

had a MINT stratus plus a couple years ago nice bow but slightly heavy . it was 50 to 60 pounds draw and i was shooting it at 40 pounds . re-sold it after about a year . . .peace


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

catkinson said:


> Like to find a grip for riser if anyone has an old one.


This is a old thread but you may want to ask and see if he still has it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=615308&highlight=stratus


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Called Hoyt, The stratus plus did come with redline limbs and cam....great shooter!


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I know, not to steal the OP's thread, but I know how we all love to see the Old Finger Bows especially the Hoyts getting resurrected.

So.. since You should Us Yours I'll show You Mine.

Remember this, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2201794

Well after putting this off for a couple of months I finally got some new threads made for it. Ditched the shoot through, and man is this a Tack Driver. Limbs Bottomed Out it's just a tad under 61lb.s, has 65% let off and these cams must have been a pretty aggressive cam in the Day.

These Master Cams feel like they have every bit as much a draw force curve as a Newer Hard Cam.



























I gotta give Jeff Sanchez of BowDoc Archery in Mokena,IL a shout out, He makes some awesome Strings & Cables.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice! !


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

gorgeous bow man


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes, nice looking bow. 
:thumb:


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a heads up My Silver Stratus is too nice a Bow and I don't shoot it enough, and I'm really into My Protecs Right now so I put it up for sale.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2375198


----------

